# 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"



## Hassla (28. April 2011)

*3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Gude,
und zwar wurde ich von meinem Dad beauftragt, für meinen Onkel einen HTPC zusammen zustellen.

*Preislimit*: Keins bekannt, muss natürlich nicht unnötig teuer sein.
_*Einsatzgebiet: *_Natürlich als Medienzentrale, abspielen von Medien (Filme, Musik, Bilder, etc.) ,über den TV, die auf dem Datengrab, im Netzwerk oder im BR-LW liegen. Festplattenrekorder, der 
in höchstmöglicher Qualität aufzeichnet (Zeitgesteuert, selbst wenn man außer Haus ist), mein Onkel hat soweit ich dass verstanden habe nen Reciever für HDTV. Fürs Internet surfen auch.
_*Sonstige Voraussetzungen: *_Möglichst lautlos, anschließen an Anlage
Habe mich einwenig schlau gemacht und folgende Konfiguration aufgestellt:
*Zusammenstellung:*
_*Prozessor/Grafikkarte/Kühler*_: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe / Sapphire PURE Fusion Mini E350 ; Tendiere eher zum ASUS, da passiv gekühlt. Oder gibt es weitere Alternativen.
_*Gehäuse*_: MS-TECH MC-1200 ; Oder gibt es andere schöne Hifi-Racks in der Preiskategorie?
_*Netzteil: *_picoPSU 120 ; Geht doch in Ordnung, oder muss ich eine andere Variation von der picoPSU nehmen?
_*SSD:*_ ? ; Eine möglichst günstige mit so 32-64GB, soll ja nur Windows und die wichtigsten Programme drauf.
_*HDD: *_Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EARS) / Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX - 2TB 5400rpm 64MB 3.5zoll SATA600 ; Lohnt sich der unterschied zwischen SATA II und SATA III
_*RAM:*_ F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT (2Gx2) ; Habe ich aus der PCGH RAM-Kaufempfehlung
_*TV-Karte:*_ Hier bin ich auch noch Ratlos.
_*Laufwerk: *_Ein beliebiger BlueRay-Brenner

Wünsche um Verbesserungsvorschläge. Wie sieht es auch kommen bald neue HTPC geeignete APUs auf den Markt oder reicht der E-350 für alle HTPC Anforderungen? Soll nicht gespielt werden.

MFG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Das sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, ich würde erstmal das Netzteil aus dem MS-Tech Gehäuse antesten bezüglich der Lautstärke, das pico PSU-Teil ist mit 40W Dauerlast auch etwas zu schwach, wenn man sich damit mal einen Film ansehen will!
Als Mobo gäb es noch das hier:
ASRock E350M1/USB3, A50M (PC3-8500U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Das soll relativ leise gekühlt sein!
Als leises Bluraylaufwerk kann das Liteon IHOS104 herhalten!


----------



## Hassla (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Ja stimmt 40W Dauerlast ist schon niedrig. Gibt es eigentlich 100-200W Dauerlast PSUs?
Mir gefällt da das ASUS doch besser als dieses ASRock.
Das von dir genannte Liteon ist doch nur ein Laufwerk und kein Brenner, so wie ich das verstanden habe oder?


----------



## watercooled (1. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit nem Lian Li Case?


----------



## Hassla (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Lian Li verbinde ich mit teurem schnickschnack. Und es soll ja nur ein Case im HiFiRack Stil werden.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Hmm... muss ne TV Karte wirklich rein passen? 

Wenn nein, kannst du mal einen Blick auf das ITX-101 von InterTech werfen, bekommst du für UNTER 60€ inkl. 60W Netzteil. Schreib grad einen Test drüber, und macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck  

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal auf die anderen Gehäuse von denen einen Blick werfen. Was ich auf der CeBIT gesehen habe, sah durchweg gut aus.


----------



## Manfred_89 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Lieber den Blu-ray-Brenner: BH10LS30 von LG. (Ich habe ihn selber.) Retail-Version nehmen! ca. 77€ Es hat sehr gut in den Tests abgeschnitten.

Anmerkung: Das Liteon IHOS104 ist nur ein LW und kein Brenner.


----------



## Hassla (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

@Skysnake:
Das ITX-101 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und ist ja auch nicht im Stil eines HiFiRacks. Und eine TV-Karte sollte schon drinnen sein, denn der HTPC soll ja auch als Festplattenrecorder genutzt werden können.

@Manfred:
Ja hatte schon bemerkt, dass es kein Brenner ist, hatte ich ja oben geschrieben... Dann danke ich dir für den Tipp...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Kein Problem, ist halt von P/L her Top wie ich finde. Aber passt leider nicht auf dich. Würde dennoch mal bei InterTech stöbern, ob da was dabei ist. Wie gesagt, die Gehäuse haben einen guten Eindruck gemacht, und soweit ich gesehen habe stimmt der Preis allgemein auch.

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall mal ein Pico-NT im Auge behalten. Haben halt allgemein einen recht hohen Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Hassla (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Ja danke für den Tipp, habe halt auch schon nach den anderen Gehäusen  bei InterTech geschaut, sehen interessant aus, sind aber zu groß. Aber  sehen aufjedenfall nicht schlecht aus. Aber die könnten ihre  Internetpräsenz mal ordentlicher gestalten. 
Nach diesem Beitrag von der PCGH: Zotac Fusion ITX Wifi: Mini-ITX-Platine mit AMDs E-350-Fusion APU - amd, zotac, htpc, fusion
Habe ich dieses Board als weiteren Kandidaten in Betracht gezogen:*Zotac Fusion ITX Wifi*

Derzeitige Konfiguration Vorstellungen:


> *Zusammenstellung:*
> _*Prozessor/Grafikkarte/Kühler*_: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe / Sapphire PURE Fusion Mini E350 / *Zotac Fusion ITX Wifi* ; Tendiere eher zum ASUS oder zum Zotac, da passiv gekühlt.
> _*Gehäuse*_: MS-TECH MC-1200 ; Oder gibt es andere schöne Hifi-Racks in der Preiskategorie?
> _*Netzteil: *_*Eine PicoPSU Variante die für dieses System genügt.*
> ...


----------



## Hassla (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wäre es möglich in Verbindung mit einem E-350 und MediaPortal HDTV zu schauen? Also so wie es auf einem normalen Fernseher möglich ist?


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

hmmmm... sollte denke ich ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## Psytis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

da du ja noch eine tv-karte brauchst, brauchst du die für sat oder kabel? soll damit auch pay tv oder irgendein verschlüsselter sender empfangen werden (zb die österreichischen sender)?
da würde ich dir die terratec cinergy empfehlen (gibt es als sat oder kabel version), dazu brauchst du aber mindestens 1 pci slot. dafür wäre ein µATX board gut geeignet und würde auch in das case passen. mit einem big shuriken sollte da die cpu auch recht leise kühl zu halten sein.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

PCI oder PCI-E?

Wenn zweites, dann reicht auch das mini-ITX. Die  haben ja auch einen 16x Slot (4x elektrisch). Gibt ja auch welche mit onboard wlan etc.


----------



## Psytis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

die terratec cinergy ist auf normalem PCI, zu den anderen karten kann ich dir nix sagen


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Gibts auch als PCIe x1-Karte: TerraTec Cinergy T Dual (10718) oder TerraTec Cinergy 2400i DT (10265)

Grüße


----------



## Psytis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

die karten sind aber nur für DVB-T


----------



## Murxwitz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

ich bin momentan auch am überlegen mir einen HTPC zusammenzubauen
die Fusion APU soll ja fullhd flüssig schaffen
nur haben mich diese itx boards noch davon abgehalten, weil ich 1 pcie als zu wenig ansehe
tv-karte
wlan-karte
sound-karte
für die sollte schon platz sein
bin diese woche dann auf ein schöne board von asus gestoßen
µatx, 2 pci 2pcie usb3.0 passiv
(sata3 seriell parallel sind auch vorhanden)
und mit ~105€ auch preislich sehr ansprechend


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

FullHD schaffst locker mit dem 350, nur wenn du Deinterlace haben willst, wirds knapp. 
Wofür braucht man im HTPC eigtl. ne Soundkarte?


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Frag ich mich auch

Bzgl. Wlan. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, gibt es auch M-ITX Boards von Asus etc mit onboard WLAN. Das ist auch preislich ganz ok.


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Wie wäre es mit etwas in der Richtung?

CPU+GPU+Board: ASUS E35M1-M PRO, A50M ~100
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)  ~35
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100  
 HDD: Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB ~60
NT: Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 ~35
Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote schwarz ~125
Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm, 41.6m³/h, 7.5dB(A)
Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80  

Wegen TV-Karte, welche Eingangssignale hast Du denn? DVB-T, -S, -C?


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Ich würde die SSD weg lassen bei einem HTPC. Macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Wenn dann die HDD weg lassen, um mehr Strom zu sparen. Finde aber allgemein ne SSD nicht sinnvoll, da atm noch zu teuer, und ein HTPC eben nicht Leistungskritisch ist. Da langt auch die EcoGreen.

100€ haben oder nicht ist halt schon so ne Sache.

Finde auch die 160€ für Gehäuse und NT ganz schön happig.


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

Jup, der Vorschlag ist eher als Diskussionsgrundlage gedacht  Klar kann man die SSD weglassen, aber im Eingangspost war eine gewünscht, daher habe ich die mit aufgenommen.

Das Netzteil ist ja auch total oversized, aber von PicoPSU und NT unter 300 Watt habe ich keinen Plan. 

Ich denke schon, dass das Gehäuse seinen Preis wert ist, ist halt gehobeneres (Verarbeitungs-)Niveau.


----------



## Hassla (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!*

So "Schock".
Ich hätte euch glaube ich garnicht mit den Fragen nerven sollen, denn mein Onkel will mit dem HTPC auch 3D schauen... Wie müsste ich den HTPC umrüsten, damit 3D Fernsehen funktioniert?
Core i3 oder i5 + nVidia 5xx oder AMD HD 6xxx? Oder wird die IGP von der Llano APU stark genug sein um 3D zu schauen? Auf Llano warten oder Core i3 oder i5 + Grafikkarte Wählen?


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Boah DU stellst Fragen 

Also es geht NUR! um 3D Filme schauen richtig?

Wenn ja, glaub ich sollte der E-350 sogar ausreichen. Musst mal schauen was die 3D-Software-Player-Hersteller an Voraussetzungen angeben.

Bin ich leider völlig überfragt.

Problematisch dürfte allerdings auch das Laufwerk werden. Gibt es eigentlich schon Laufwerke so zu kaufen, die 3D-BD lesen können?


----------



## Hassla (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Theoretisch müssten dass doch die gleichen Laufwerke sein, oder? Denn die PS3 kann ja auch 3D wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. Ich hatte in der c't zum E-350 gelesen : HD: Ja, 3D nein. Denn selbst wenn die Grafikleistung ausreichen würde, stände noch das Problem mit HDMI 1.3, denn die Fusion Mainboard haben ja bisher nur HDMI 1.3 und 3D setzt ja HDMI 1.4 raus.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Also ich bin mir jetzt mit den HDMI Standards nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich meine auch was gelesen zu haben, von wegen das es auch mit 1.3 geht, und eher Marketing ist mit dem 1.4. Genaueres kann ich dir dazu aber leider nicht sagen


----------



## Hassla (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Danke für die Information, dass es nur Marketing seien könnte, werde mich mal schlauer machen.
Aber mal hier ein Auszug aus der c't:


			
				c't 2011 Heft 6 S. 169 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die CPU-Kerne sind
> zu schwach, um stereoskopische
> 3D-Blu-rays per Software zu de-
> kodieren – deshalb ist es konse-
> ...


Darauf beruhte meine Aussage aus dem vorausgegangenen Post.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Also fällt Zacate weg. Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget?


----------



## Hassla (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Also mir wurde gesagt, dass das Budget so bei max. 600-700€ ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Wie wäre es hiermit?

CPU: Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed ~95
Board: ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~70
 RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)  ~35
 SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100  
 HDD: Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB ~60
NT: Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 ~35
Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote schwarz ~125
Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm, 41.6m³/h, 7.5dB(A)
Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 ~60  


Bei der Graka bin ich überfragt, was notwendig und ausreichen ist, daher ist in der Konfig noch keine enthalten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Als Graka würde ich eine GT 430 oder GT 440 anpeilen, das ist aber eher ein Bauchgefühl!


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Schade, dass die GTX550 immer noch so unverhältnismäßig teuer ist


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*



Softy schrieb:


> Schade, dass die GTX550 immer noch so unverhältnismäßig teuer ist


 
Dann nimm halt eine Übertaktete GTS 450 z.B. die Gainward GLH
Die ist ja auf dem gleichen Niveau!


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Wie wäre es mit einer Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 HyperMemory, 512MB GDDR5


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Oder doch ne 450GTS dann kann er nebenher noch fürs PCGH Team Falten


----------



## Hassla (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Eure Vorschläge sehen doch sehr gut aus.
Also es soll nur 3D geschaut werden, also wäre eine Grafikkarte gut die 3D-Fähig ist und gleichzeitig eine niedrige Leistungsaufnahme hat.

Oder wäre es ratsam noch auf Llano zuwarten, weil man scheint ja viel auf Llano zu setzten?


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Wollte ich grad schreiben 

Also wenn 1-2 Monate noch gehen mit warten, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Llano warten. Damit sollte dann auch 3D ohne Probleme mit iGPU gehen. Das sollte unterm Strich einiges an Geld sparen. Vom Unterhalt mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hassla (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Oke danke für den Tipp


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Dazu gibt es btw grad eine aktuelle Meldung auf CB.

Llano soll 3D-BD fähig sein.

AMDs kommendes Mobile-Flaggschiff mit (nur) 1,9 GHz? - 16.05.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Hassla (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ja den Artikel habe ich sowohl auf der PCGH-Seite gesehen als auch auf der P3D seite.
Dann werde ich meinem Onkel dazu raten nochmal zu warten.

Danke


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

ja wäre wirklich sinnvoll. Mit dem Ding wird er wohl viel mehr Freude haben in nem HTPC als mit ner dezidierten GraKa etc. Allein der wohl geringere Stromverbrauch wird sich wohl lohnen.

Ich warte jetzt auch auf die APUs und werde dann entscheiden, ob es ein E-350 oder ein Llano wird für den HTPC meiner Freundin. Die will halt was für Facebook, Solitär  und vielleicht mal ein Need for Speed...


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Angeblich soll die APU sogar nen Crossfire können, und dabei sogar im idle die Graka abschalten.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Naja, mal schauen was sie unter "abschalten" genau verstehen. Ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch, das die die wirklich komplett aus machen können. Ich denke eher an einen deep-sleep-mode


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ist dann aber immerhin besser als normales IDLE
Naju wir kommen OT ...


----------



## Hassla (17. Mai 2011)

Achwas diese Abschweifung finde ich sehr interessant, da es sicher bei der Entscheidung weiter hilft.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Naju der Liano hat 400 APUs, ne 5570 auch, jedoch mit mehr Takt. Der Liano wär theoretisch auf dem Niveau zwischen 5550 und 5570. Mit ner 5570 oder 5550 dazu, wärste aber schon im bereich von, grob geschätzt, einer 5670/5750?? Das dürfte für so manch Spielchen schon reichen. Selbst meine 5570 mit DDR5 reicht für Spiele @ 720p
Der Liano selbst wär schon leistungsfähig genug für Vector-Deinterlace (das schaft kein Onboard und ist erst wirklich ab einer 5550 möglich, wenn man noch alles dazu an hat (Smooth Playback etc). Wenn die richtige Graka wirklich in DeepSleep oder ähnlichem geht, verbrauchst sie vll 1-2 Watt, was nochmals deutlich unter idle ist. Dafür ist es im CF dann aber möglich doch mal nen Spiel zu spielen.

**** ich will einen haben


----------



## Hassla (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Hahaha,
Du machst mir auch echt Lust auf Llano....  Aber ich für meinen PC warte ich noch bis BD. Bulldozer wird doch nächstes Jahr auch zu einer APU, oder habe ich mich da verlesen?

Edith: Wohl eher 400 Shader-Einheiten. 400 APUs in einer wäre irgendwie cool. 400APUs mit je 400 Shader-Einheiten, bestimmt ne starke leistung.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Da haste dich verlesen.

Der Nachfolger von Llano wird statt den verbesserten Star Cores (also K10 mit Verbesserungen) dann auf improved Bulldozer Kerne/Module setzen. Was auch immer das dann heißen mag.


----------



## Hassla (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Improved heißt ja doch verbessert.
Also setzt dann Llano auf verbesserte BD Module. Also doch irgendwie was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ja, aber BD an sich bekommt keine iGPU, sondern die APU einen neuen CPU-Anteil


----------



## Hassla (18. Mai 2011)

Immer diese klein karrierten... ;P

Wie lang brauch noch Llano bis es auf dem deutschen markt verfügbar ist?


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

nicht mehr soo lange...erste Boards sind schon vorgestellt und er soll noch vor Bulldozer kommen.


----------



## Hassla (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bitte beide einträge vorher zu löschen. Da mein iPhone es gesendet hat, obwohl ich das nicht wollte, spinnt oftmals wenn es am Strom hängt. 

Da jetzt Llano draußen ist, hole ich dieses Thema mal aus der Senke. Welcher Llano reicht für die Aufgaben, wie ich sie bzw mein Onkel stellt? 

Und wie viel Gb RAM sollte ich dem Llano zur Verfügung stellen? 4?8?

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Kauf dir mal die aktuelle PCGH. Da sollte ein ausführlicher Test drin sein, der dir alles genau erzählt. Ich kauf se mir nachher 

Ich denk es kann aber ruhig ein etwas größerer sein. Der A8-3850 kostet ja nur knapp 100€ rum. Da kann man schon zum Topmodell greifen


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Llano wäre eine Option, finde ich aber im Moment noch zu teuer. Da würde ich warten, bis sich die Preise auf einem etwas niedrigeren Niveau eingependelt haben.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Stimme Softy zu, ist noch zu teuer. Lieber noch etwas warten 

MfG


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Das wäre eine mögliche Kombination:

CPU+GPU: AMD A-Series A8-3850, 4x 2.90GHz, boxed ~110
Board: ASRock A75M, A75 ~70  

Aber für das Geld gibt es auch einen AMD Athlon II X4 645, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed, ein Board für ~50€ dazu und eine (schnellere) HD5670.


----------



## Hassla (6. Juli 2011)

Ja aber genau das, wollte ich verhindern, mit einer separaten Grafikkarte, denn eine APU ist einfacher leise kühl zu bekommen als eine Grafikkarte ohne die Garantie zu verlieren vor allem.


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ich denke aber, dass die Preise für Llano in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen fallen werden. Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst, meine ich


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ja auf jeden Fall. Die Preise SIND ja schon gefallen. Der A8-3850 kostet ja unter 110€ inzwischen! In der Print ist er noch mit 130€ drin. Das wird die nächsten Tage sicherlich noch weiter sinken. Da sind sicherlich noch 90€ drin.

Ich vermute AMD wird den Markt damit wirklich überschwemmen. Man muss ja mal bedenken, dass das das Top-Modell ist  Da geht noch was nach unten, vor allem wenn die kleinen Chips noch kommen. Das einzige ist halt das "teure" MB, das man beim E-350 halt schon dabei hat.

Ich denke SB+5579 hat dagegen keine Chance, denn wer sich auskennt, der wird keine 5570 nehmen, sondern was deutlich stärkeres, und wer sich nicht auskennt, denkt sich halt, er brauch ja keine GPU für 100€+ dazu. Hat er ja schon in seiner APU drin, die schön günstig ist. Ob das so pauschal richtig ist, mal ganz hinweg gesehen.


----------



## Hassla (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ich meine mal so, ich stelle es ja nur zusammen, zahle es ja nicht. Von daher kann mir der Preis relativ egal sein.  Darf nur nicht mehr als 700€ Kosten soweit ich das gesagt bekommen habe. ;P

CPU: A8-3850/3800 dazu nen potenter Kühler

Habe mir mal in dem PCGH Artikel die einzelnen Mainboards angeschaut, ins Auge gefallen sind mir:
Gigabyte:
A75M UD2H
Asrock:
A75M

Asus:
F1A75M
F1A75M Pro
MSI:
A75MA G55

Und an RAM würde ich sagen, mind 8GB DDR3 1866/1600MHz. In den diversen Tests die ich schon im Internet gelesen habe u.a. P3DN und CB hängt die Grafikleistung stark von der RAM-Frequenz ab.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Dieser RAM mit 1750MHz wäre preislich noch im Rahmen: GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1750) (GEP38GB1750C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hassla (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Der ist ja sehr Günstig. Ich denke der ist in der Liste aufgenommen.

Zu welchem Mainboard würdet ihr Tendieren? Würde sich eine Soundkarte lohnen zu kaufen, oder ist der unterschied nur minimal und so für Ottonormalverbraucher nicht hörbar?!


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ich würde zum Asrock tendieren.

Eine Soka ist nur notwendig, wenn Du sehr hochwertige Peripherigeräte dranhängst. Sonst reicht der onBoard Sound gut aus.


----------



## Hassla (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Ich finde das Asrock auch so wenn ich die mir jetzt nochmal genau anschaue auch am Besten.
Aber wieso tendierst du zum Asrock? Gibt es an dem was besonderes deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Das Asrock hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und bietet eine gute Ausstattung. USB3, SATA3, eSata. Mehr bräuchte ich nicht


----------



## Hassla (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Da SATAIII vorhanden ist, auch gleich eine SATA III Platte nehmen oder?
Hier hatte ich mich für diese Entschieden: Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX) | Geizhals.at Österreich
3TB Platten sind noch zu teuer, für das Geld kann man sich ja 2x2TB holen.
Da das Budget ja eigentlich groß genug ist für sperenzien, würde ich ne SSD einplanen. Hatte mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und da ist mir die Crucial C300 oder die Curcial m4 ins Auge gefallen, da auch SATA III.

Den Rest würde ich ansonsten mit deinem Vorschlag, Softy, auf Seite 3 Oben kombinieren.

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt ist, dass ich dann ja noch einen CPU-Kühler brauch, da die HTPC gehäuse ja nicht sonderlich groß sind, kommt eigentlich nur ein Topflow-Kühler in Frage oder?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

nö, Sata 3 bringt nichts da die HDDs zu langsam sind.

Topflow oder ansonsten eine  Kompaktkühlung müsste passen.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

SATA3 macht bei HDD's überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn es wird gerade mal SATA1-Geschwindigkeit erreicht. Das ist reines Marketing-Geschwätz


----------



## Hassla (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Hmm, stimmt hatte ich ja vollkommen vergessen, also kann ich auch die 5€ Günstigere SATA II Platte nehmen.
Aber die SSD sollte SATA III sein oder?

Welchen Topflow Kühler oder welche Kompaktkühlung sollte ich denn nehmen, eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Die Crucial m4 oder C300 gibt es nur mit SATA3 

Über die Lautstärke vom boxed-Llano Kühler ist mir leider nichts bekannt, ein Scythe Big Shuriken dürfte ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Hassla (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

So, dies ist meine Config, die ich bisher aufgestellt habe, wo 2 Kästchen sind, da hab ich mich noch nicht ganz entschieden welches ich von beidem nehme...
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4544/htpcy.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur bei der TV-Karte habe ich keine Ahnung, welche ich nehmen soll, da ich nicht genau weiß, welchen Anschluss mein Onkel hat, glaube aber HD+ oder irgendwie sowas... Muss ich mal nachfragen.
Ist das Cougar nicht auch shcon etwas überdimensioniert? Naja wobei...


Mfg


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Sieht prima aus  Mit keiner der gewählten Komponenten machst Du imo was falsch 

Mit TV-Karten kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Du sollstest aber mal genau nach dem Eingangssignal fragen (DVB-T, -S, -C...)


----------



## Hassla (14. August 2011)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zu der Lautstärke, wie Festplatte entkoppeln?
Könnt ihr da einen Entkoppler empfehlen?
Wie kann man noch weiter die Lautstärke minimieren?

Gruß


----------



## tobibo (14. August 2011)

Leise Lüfter (be Quiet Silent Wings sind die besten) SSD, Entkoppler (Die Sharkoon Vibefixer 3/pro sind gut), guten Kühler bei dem man dann den Lüfter herrunterregeln kann, eine sehr leise Graka (Asus DCII), ein leises Netzteil (be Quiet Straight Power E8), Dämmmatten und zu guter letzt ne Wakü.

Damit wird dein SYS leise.

Poste aber nochmal deine Konfig.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Naja, du kannst ne Schallbox oder wie die Dinger heißen dir holen, aber ganz ehrlich, ich finde bis auf die Velo-Raptor nicht eine Platte, die zu laut sei, so lange Sie nicht direkt ins Gehäuse einkoppelt, was aber normal heute nicht mehr passiert, es sei denn das ist son mega super billig Schrott.

Ich denke wirklich nicht, dass das nötig ist. Ein HTPC ist ja dann auch normal noch sehr weit weg.


----------



## tobibo (14. August 2011)

Naja...ich hab jetzt einfach mal auf die schnelle alles aufgezählt, womit man ein Sys leise machen kann...

Aber bei nem HTPC würds jetzt echt nicht so viel bingen, da der ja meistens irgendwo in der Ecke steht und man den sowieso nicht hört, ist aber bei jedem individuell...

Btw...es gibt schon recht laute HDDs, z.B. Die WD Caviar Black, da ist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Ebtkoppler nötig


----------



## Hassla (14. August 2011)

*AW: 3D fähiger HTPC; Ehemals "HTPC auf E-350 Basis?!"*

Naja,
also mein Vater hat auch einen HTPC mit einem Athlon X2 und da hört man die Platte schon recht ordentlich... Obwohl diese Teilweise entkopelt ist, da der Schrank ein ungewöhnlich guter Resonanzkörper darstellt...
Und Tobibo, einfach 3 Beiträge nach oben schauen hätte gereicht, dann hättest du gesehn, keine Grafikkarte enthalten, guten CPU-Kühler, leise PSU  und mit den Slipstreams eine recht gute und leise Gehäuselüftung meiner Meinung vorhanden ist.
Ich habe mal eine Frage zum MS-Tech, mein Vater besitzt dieses Gehäuse und die eingebaute PSU ist nicht gerade der burner, da es sich aber nicht um eine ATX PSU sondern um eine SFX handelt, könnt ihr mir gute Netzteile in diesem Ff nennen?


----------

